# rear end upgrade



## crazzycarguy (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello all, I purchased a 65 tempest custom last year and am trying to modify/uprade it. I am a student so money is a big factor. I have 400 in it that I'm modifying and the tires don't hook up at all so was wondering what other rear ends would work. I'd like to put something with around 3.73 gears in and I need posi. people have mentioned that mid 80's camaro or s-10 rearends work. can anyone attest to this. And what length of axle should I be looking for. I'm goin for autobody so this is all new for me. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Just throw in an Auburn posi carrier and the gear ratio of your choice.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree. Why would you want to fabricate/install a mid '80's S-10 part? Quality and materials are NOT the same on an S 10 as a '65 Pontiac. I guar-an-goll-arn-tee it!!


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Sioux Falls Okay You might still be able to find something in a savage up there!! Your 65 is a A-body. Look for a 12 bolt rear end from a 71, 72 Monte Carlo, Cutlass. The Chevelle's and 442's are probability picked over already. Hey if you find disc brakes on any of these they are a direct bolt up too. Brakes on my 64 came from a Monte. Good Luck! Les


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

Rukee said:


> Just throw in an Auburn posi carrier and the gear ratio of your choice.


 :agree save yourself a bunch of headaches. heck, put in the pos with the gears you have. lower gears will actually not help the traction. the 400 has plenty of torque to pull a tall gear.


----------



## crazzycarguy (Jan 6, 2010)

hey thanks all for the help. I realize it'd be easier just to throw in the posi carrier but the cheapest I've seen them has been around 450. a couple other ppl have mentioned welding them but then you have the hop around everycorner so I did some research and seems limited slip would be nice and I would think the junk yards would have a few rearends for cheaper than that. we have a swam meet this weekend so I'll do some scavanging. thanks about the brakes info, it has disc on the front so I'll keep an eye open for the rear.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

a bodies have a pretty unique rear end. camaros and s-10 have leaf springs. if you take a look up underneath you will see yours is very different. you might find a suitable replacement at a swap meet but people know what these things are worth. when you buy something used from a stranger be ready to have to spend some money on it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Still. if you are adept at identifying the rear end in your car, you will recognize its counterparts at swap meets, junkyards, etc. A friend of mine picked up a 10 bolt posi in good shape from a junked '65 442 four speed (it was even red, but it was totalled!) for about $250. This was last year. You need to know what you're looking at and you need to be persistant if you don't have the big bucks. Hang in there, you'll find one. The more of a hurry you're in, the more expensive it will be!!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

3.23 Posi Rear 68-72 GM A-Body

GM 10-bolt Quick Lok 3023

http://www.speedwaymotors.com/GM-Mi...eBase&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=GoogleBase

welding the gears is temporary at best. if you can get them clean enough for the weld to stick it will break fairly soon because the gears are hardened.


----------



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

Its a lot harder to swap rear ends in the 65s than what's been said. The 64-65 rear ends are identicle. The early 66 rear ends will work fine, but half way through the 66 year the rear end is different. If you put a late 66 through 72 rear end, it will change the pinion angle for the drive shaft. They will bolt in, but you'll have a nice vibration on the freeway which will eventually result in severe drive train issues. You'll need adjustable control arms and pinion angle caliper. 

Stick with a carrier swap. A lot cheaper and less headache. Or be patient and find a deal from another 65 BOP with a factory LS.


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

topfuel67 said:


> Its a lot harder to swap rear ends in the 65s than what's been said. The 64-65 rear ends are identicle. The early 66 rear ends will work fine, but half way through the 66 year the rear end is different. If you put a late 66 through 72 rear end, it will change the pinion angle for the drive shaft. They will bolt in, but you'll have a nice vibration on the freeway which will eventually result in severe drive train issues. You'll need adjustable control arms and pinion angle caliper.
> 
> Stick with a carrier swap. A lot cheaper and less headache. Or be patient and find a deal from another 65 BOP with a factory LS.


:agree Good advice. I think the '64-65, early '66 is one inch narrower also. I'm not postive about that but I seem to remember that little fact from many beers ago.


----------



## crazzycarguy (Jan 6, 2010)

ok well thank you very much. right now I'm trying to get the brake covers off to remove the brake lines. gotta love rust. anybody have any secrets for easier removing that just using a hammer and crowbar.


----------



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

Release the rear parking brake using a screwdriver to turn the adjuster through the backing plate.


----------

